# Gastric Mucosal Abnormality Characterized By Erythema



## tpontillo (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know the icd 9 code for Gastric Mucosal Abnormality Characterized By Erythema?


----------



## Torilinne (Apr 3, 2012)

Most of the time my docs associate erythema of the mucosa as due to the prep.  Therefore, I don't code it.  Was this the case?

V Davis CPC, CGIC


----------



## tpontillo (Apr 4, 2012)

No.  He sees this when examining the stomach and sometimes he biopsy's it.  We have been using 537.9 but I think that's wrong


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 4, 2012)

When my doctors use that term in their notes they usually write/mean gastritis (535.50) on the charge tickets so that's what I've usually gone with.  I've asked them to either stop using it on the tickets or to dictate it into the note and most have been compliant with that request.

So yes, 537.9 would technically be correct, but I'm curious if they mean gastritis.


----------

